# LiveReacting Integration for OBS



## elsa.prostreamer (Oct 3, 2022)

elsa.prostreamer submitted a new resource:

LiveReacting Integration for OBS - Tool to stream automated polls, trivia games and other interactive elements



> This tool makes it easy to add interactive elements into OBS live streams. The tool works when streaming to Youtube, Twitch and Facebook. The tool is paid, and offers a *free trial* that includes 3 streams per month (1 stream - 4 hours streaming maximum).
> 
> The following interactive elements are available when using the tool.
> The instruction is applicable to all interactive elements...



Read more about this resource...


----------

